# Some finished birch sticks



## Pennswoods

Guys. Just finished these with cord wraps. Dried two years. Sanded smooth as velvet. Some were stained and bees-waxed. Some were just bees-waxed. Most have an alpine spike tip. They're very basic but comfortable and useful. The birch is light and sturdy. I have a new bunch of sticks drying and maybe then I'll attempt some remedial carving or adding toppers. I straightened some of these and left others as-is. These will all be gifted to family and friends. I've had a few offers to buy this one or that one. I have no idea what is a fair price. They're nothing special. Just some much-enjoyed spare time, effort, and TLC. I figure some of the beautifully carved sticks I've seen here can/should be sold for a nice price. But, what is a fair price for something this basic? $20? $30? The alpine spikes cost under $9 each. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gloops

Hi Pennswoods,

Selling sticks is to me is dependent uoon 2 things, is it work or is it a hobby, I think to most people it's more of a hobby and the price does not relate to time spent but to recovering any costs with a bit for equipment purchase and also who the purchaser is Family,( normally free) Friend, Aquaintance, Stranger etc if purchases had to pay the craftsmans rate we would'nt have many buyers. Therefore a fair price is what you are willing to accept.


----------



## Whiteroselad

I have had a similar situation with people wanting to buy the odd stick, I just cover the cost of ferrules, handles and a couple of quid for seal and glue etc. It is hard to come up with a price when you enjoy doing what you do. N.


----------



## Pennswoods

Thank you.


----------



## Ron T

Those are all very nice sticks. They show very nice workmanship and attention to detail. I like the wrapping for the handholds and the wrist strap also.


----------



## cobalt

people are funny they always want your work and oftern I just get costs back with a little towards tools. Occasionally someone offers a reasonable price


----------



## Sean

Great sticks. Good advice already given on pricing. I personally figure I'll set a price of $40 cdn for mine and if nobody wants to pay that price I'll donate them to those in need moving forth.


----------



## Pennswoods

Thanks again for the info guys, and the kind words. I can't bring myself to charge family or friends. I enjoy giving them to them and knowing that they're getting used. But, for friends of friends, on the rare occasion that it comes up, I just wanted to make sure I'm treating them and myself fairly. Your advice is greatly appreciated as always. Now I just need to sit around and wait 'till this Fall's cuttings are dry enough to work!


----------



## Rodney

Nice looking sticks! I haven't sold any of mine so not too sure of a number for a fair price.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4

Nicely done pieces Pennswoods.

I make my sticks as a hobby. I have brought some to a couple craft fairs recently. Here in the Midwest the simple sticks with a wood burned design or a wrapped handgrip seem to sell a bit. I price them between $25 - $ 35. The more intricate carved pieces get a lot of attention and positive comments but folks in these parts don't want to part with what I think is a fair price and IMO very reasonable $60- $80.

I and others on the forum have found people that attend a craft fair are always looking for a "deal". I carve a lot of small Christmas ornaments and such they seem to do well in the late fall/winter craft shows. Those pieces I will bundle and sell for a "deal" Though many people use a walking aid, the market for people that appreciate a handcrafted, hand carved stick is fairly small. I will continue to make pieces that I enjoy and if they sell for a fair price, fine, if not they will add to my collection!


----------



## CV3

Nice sticks and raps. I have been selling or trying to sell carvings and sticks for many years. On basic stick I have always tried to get cost of materials + $10. a hour. For sticks with carving and / or paint I go $15 To $20 a hour. I have built a very small customer base for custom sticks and do three to five a year. I donate sticks to different Raffles and events and often pick up a customer or to. but when all said and done i am like cobalt I hope to make enough to support my tool habit and pay for supplies. Some years I almost do.


----------



## Pennswoods

MJC4 said:


> Nicely done pieces Pennswoods.
> 
> I make my sticks as a hobby. I have brought some to a couple craft fairs recently. Here in the Midwest the simple sticks with a wood burned design or a wrapped handgrip seem to sell a bit. I price them between $25 - $ 35. The more intricate carved pieces get a lot of attention and positive comments but folks in these parts don't want to part with what I think is a fair price and IMO very reasonable $60- $80.
> 
> I and others on the forum have found people that attend a craft fair are always looking for a "deal". I carve a lot of small Christmas ornaments and such they seem to do well in the late fall/winter craft shows. Those pieces I will bundle and sell for a "deal" Though many people use a walking aid, the market for people that appreciate a handcrafted, hand carved stick is fairly small. I will continue to make pieces that I enjoy and if they sell for a fair price, fine, if not they will add to my collection!


Thanks MJC4. I appreciate the info. Your carvings and wood burning look fantastic on your sticks. I hope to experiment with that someday but I've a long way to go.


----------



## Pennswoods

CV3 said:


> Nice sticks and raps. I have been selling or trying to sell carvings and sticks for many years. On basic stick I have always tried to get cost of materials + $10. a hour. For sticks with carving and / or paint I go $15 To $20 a hour. I have built a very small customer base for custom sticks and do three to five a year. I donate sticks to different Raffles and events and often pick up a customer or to. but when all said and done i am like cobalt I hope to make enough to support my tool habit and pay for supplies. Some years I almost do.


CV3, Thank you for the advice. Your carvings are incredible. I'll never sell enough to pay for my tools but it is definitely a relaxing and rewarding hobby.


----------

